# Hunting and Fishing cookbook



## Genevieve

Hi people! I just wanted to give you a link to a free down-loadable cookbook from Taste of Home. It's full of recipes for hunting and fishing. Enjoy!

Taste of Home - Hunting And Fishing Cookbook 2006


----------



## NaeKid

I just fired that link to my little lady - she might be able to import it into her computer-based cookbook .. :thankyou:


----------



## Expeditioner

Looks good. I did a remote download to my BOL/hunting camp laptop.


----------



## WildMist

Thanks for the recipe book. I'm sure this will come in real handy once we've found our acreage and thanx NaeKid for making sure I have something to work with once you learn how to fish and hunt lol :thankyou:


----------



## The_Blob

good find, genevieve, are there any more?


----------



## Genevieve

not for game. just some more from Taste of Home

Taste of Home

( again, don't click on subscribe. click on the cookbook to download)


----------



## Jason

WildMist gets the "zing of the day" award. 

And by the way-for your husband being a moderator you don't post much. What's up with that?


----------



## UncleJoe

Not just a moderator; YourAdministrator,eh?


----------



## NaeKid

Jason said:


> WildMist gets the "zing of the day" award.
> 
> And by the way-for your husband being a moderator you don't post much. What's up with that?


She only reads the stuff that I "Email-to-a-friend" link for her .. she would rather play BeJeweled in the evening instead of surf the site ..


----------

